# How soon have you taken a flight after Bunion Surgery?



## 18469 (Aug 3, 2006)

These msgs on this board are old -- but if anyone is reading about Bunion Surgery -- Please respond! I am having the surgery done on Monday 7th Aug 06-- where they break the bone, set the bone in the right position, put pins in (and I guess shave off the bunion at the side) Do you think I will be able to take an airplane a week later? 2 weeks later? The journey is quite long -- 9 hours. The doctor said no travel 4-6 weeks after, but I know they are conservative and are worried about law suits, etc -- when I had an arthroscopy of my knee, they said the same thing at first, but then the doc told me to take an aspirin a day to protect against Deep Vein Thrombosis on a long flight. Has anyone had this surgery and traveled within 2 weeks afterwards? THank you!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Why don't you talk to your doctor. Maybe what the doc meant is like no traveling in the sense of say backpacking through Europe where you'll be doing lots of walking or hiking and be on your feet. I don't see a problem if you're just gonna go plop at the beach or a pool and sit around alot. My mom had bunion surgery years ago back in 1998 I don't know if she had the same kind but I know my dad took family leave to stay home with her because she couldn't drive. Good luck with the surgery my moms bunion grew back it's not as bad as it was but she says it hurts.


----------

